# Anybody have some Sky Eats Airplane tabs?



## iamrichlol (Jul 31, 2009)

Stuff from the self titled album. There has to be some tabs out there


----------



## Excalibur (Aug 1, 2009)

Ask Orb


----------



## rcsierra13 (Aug 18, 2010)

know this is an old thread, but ive been search for tabs for years... 

looking for tabs for alias, transparent, the artificial and photographic memory.

saw your video iamrichlol, great work


----------



## iamrichlol (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks, I'm still working on a few SEA songs but I'm lazy and still hoping to find some tabs, haha


----------



## Benbenn (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey, I'm just starting to work on a tab for The Contour using Travis Orbin's drum tablature as a basis, slowly getting the bass done now  If anyone wants to give a hand, feel free and I'll send you what I've got so far


----------



## DiezelRiggs (May 15, 2011)

Ben, You still working on this song? I would love to get transcriptions or GP files for the new stuff.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (May 27, 2011)

sorry to bump an old thread. But for those who are looking for tabs....
would any of you be interested in a collaborative tabbing project on their works?

I have chunks of their songs already finished and tabbed. I just dont have time to do them all.


----------



## bandinaboy (May 30, 2011)

if anything i want the unfinished tabs. its been bothering me that there are no tabs for this band for a while.


----------

